# small kitchen finishing



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

This is probably the smallest kitchen I've ever finished, but just wrapped it up today and thought I'd share a few photos...


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks great, what products did you use?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it glazed ?
Almost looks like a white stain


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

nice... that ceiling though =D . 

shabby chic ?


----------



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

dreamscapeptg said:


> Looks great, what products did you use?


Thanks. This job was a bit different than normal. Long story. I won't bore you with the details. But I came in after another painter was let go. The products had already been bought (except primer). Their 1 stipulation was that I use the products they had purchased. My 1 stipulation was that I get to pick the primer and clear coat. Deal. So all that to say here are the products I used :
1. Lacquer undercoater 
2. SW Pro Classic waterbased acrylic alkyd enamel (never again, but that's for another thread) 
3. Rustoleum java brown decorative glaze (never again, enough said) 
4. Lenmar aqua plastic waterborne urethane


----------



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Crackshot said:


> nice... that ceiling though =D .
> 
> shabby chic ?


I hear ya on the ceiling. Must be a regional thing. Not sure. But they definitely like painting walls and ceilings all one color here in central Texas. I only did the cabinets in this house, but had the same thing in the last house. Definitely makes the house seem alot smaller. 
I call this a farm house finish. There's a few things I could say about shabby chic, but I try my best to be a nice guy


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

I did a multi million dollar house final stages - I was actually requested by name to finish her house. her huge kitchen with super expensive everything was like a chefs kitchen with a huge island in the middle like a servatory / food prep area. all with similar cabinetry. I just did walls/frames/ceiling/trim/dedo line. etc all high quality top notch etc. but I made the mistake of asking the client when she would be back to finish the top coats (because to me it looked like someone sanded undercoat/primer right back smooth and was going to return to repaint the lot). she kinda got offended and said no thats it. its all sealed and done. its "shabby chic". im like. oh sorry. 
but yeah. personally hate it. looks like half finished paint job. lol. thats what you're going to say too isn't it?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

BearHM11 said:


> I hear ya on the ceiling. Must be a regional thing. Not sure. But they definitely like painting walls and ceilings all one color here in central Texas.


Interesting. It's pretty popular historically in Europe as well, from what I understand.


----------



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting. It's pretty popular historically in Europe as well, from what I understand.


I'd love to take a vacation over there to check it out:yes:.
I guess after so many years painting in MN I just became used to seeing white ceilings and colored walls. 1 color sure makes cutting the ceiling line a breeze!
The other thing they like to do around here is spray knockdown texture on all walls and ceilings. Man, that soaks up a lot of paint. Up north it was typically textured ceilings and smooth walls, but a lot of the homes were starting to do smooth ceilings as well.
So what's the norm where you're from Wildbill? Would be interesting to know what the differences are from one area to another.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Smooth walls everywhere I've ever worked in Canada, which includes Vancouver, BC and here in South Western Ontario. Lots of horrible textured ceilings around here, but most of the newer buildings are smooth walls and ceilings. Lots of the mid range properties around here actually have those horrible looking square ceiling tiles.

Some of the older buildings downtown are over 200yrs old with old lumpy, bumpy, crumbling lath and plaster walls that have wallpaper layers going back to the original when the places were built. If you've ever hated removing wallpaper, there's nothing like taking the 200yr old stuff off walls that was applied to raw plaster.

I don't think I've worked in one building more than ten years old in this town that hasn't had water damage from roof leaks at some point.


----------



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Crackshot said:


> I did a multi million dollar house final stages - I was actually requested by name to finish her house. her huge kitchen with super expensive everything was like a chefs kitchen with a huge island in the middle like a servatory / food prep area. all with similar cabinetry. I just did walls/frames/ceiling/trim/dedo line. etc all high quality top notch etc. but I made the mistake of asking the client when she would be back to finish the top coats (because to me it looked like someone sanded undercoat/primer right back smooth and was going to return to repaint the lot). she kinda got offended and said no thats it. its all sealed and done. its "shabby chic". im like. oh sorry.
> but yeah. personally hate it. looks like half finished paint job. lol. thats what you're going to say too isn't it?


What I was going to say is...

I think all trends are susceptible to becoming caricatures of the original concept. This has been especially true of the "shabby chic" trend as it relates to wood finishing (furniture in particular).
I believe the original meaning of the term was used to describe items that had been heavily painted over the years with many layers showing through in areas that had been handled repeatedly. In other words, a natural distressing. This would also include those few folks that are able to authentically replicate this look.
Nowadays, just get a crappy piece of furniture, put a coat of paint on it, sand the piss out of it, glaze it to make it look dirty and call it shabby chic. 
But hey, anybody can do it. It's just paint, right:no:


----------

